# Clipping a horses feathers



## Ranyhyn (21 April 2009)

I intend to clip my boys feathers off, can anyone give me some pointers on how to and when?

I've not clipped legs before so feel free to say 'Get someone experienced to do it' if its hard!!

Should I wait until its drier or doesn't that matter?

Kitty


----------



## chestnut cob (21 April 2009)

I used to clip my Welsh D's feathers off.  I usually clip downwards, with the direction of the hair, so that it blends in better.  Also try to blend it in at the sides and the top (by the knee) so it doesn't look too obviously clipped/cut.

Not sure what to suggest if he's a full feathered type though as Welshy hair is different.  Used to be on a yard with someone who clipped her coloured cob's feathers but he was fully clipped out all year round so it automatically blended in.  If it's any help, she just used to clip away til there was none left!


----------



## stencilface (21 April 2009)

Just do it!  If you make a mess, you can always get someone else to neaten them for you, but you'll never know if you can do it untill you try, so just get the clippers out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hopefully your horse is not easily embarassed.....


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (21 April 2009)

We took all the leg hair off our cob (see avatar) last year due to mites, and keep it off.  Make sure the hair is dry before you start, we clip up and down, but be cautious that they can move their legs pretty quick and you can then inadvertantly draw blood!  Ours is easy to clip, but gets fidgetty when we're near the coronet - probably a more delicate or ticklish area.  If your cob is heavily feathered and has never had this feathres off before, he may go slightly nuts when he feels the air on his skin (we lost our cob, pulled back and disappeared down the field bucking and farting!!!).  If your cob has a skin condition, it may be easier to clip in two stages - get the worst of the hair off, treat the problem (we do Dectomax jabs and hibiscrub) then clip again when he's stopped itching.

Hope this helps, so it's a bit disjointed!


----------



## Steeleydan (21 April 2009)

Depends how feathery you mean? If its just round the fetlock and in the heel you can do it with a good pair of scissors and comb. Comb the hair upwards and snip the hair over the comb, this way you can hardly tell its been done, or if he is hairy you can clip down the leg starting from behind the knee, just do it lightly, dont press the clippers against his body. If you were near me I would come and help you.


----------



## miss_c (21 April 2009)

QR- I was taught to clip up the front legs (holding the leg up as if picking out a hoof), and down the back, on a yard where every horse that wasn't native had it's legs clipped EVERY week (the YO was slightly obsessive about clipping and trimming!).  You'll want the hair to be dry, but otherwise whenever you feel like it!


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (21 April 2009)

Im lucky enough to have a very fab and talented groom who does it for me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Depends how close you want the clip. Clipping up will give you a closer clip.

Be careful around the coronet band and fetlock, he may snatch and could result in you cutting him and/or breaking your blades.

I wash Jeds the night before they are clipped to make sure they are free from grease and dirt which will clog the clippers.

He is black and white as you can see in the siggy so he is clipped upto his black bits so it blends better.

Just give it a go im sure you will be fine.


----------



## Theresa_F (21 April 2009)

When I had to clip out Cairo's legs for x- rays - full haired clydie, I started with sissors and removed the long hair until it was about 1/2".

Then got out my big clippers and started from just below the knee going down not pressing in the direction of the hair so blended nicely in with the upper leg.

Then did below the fetlock very close going against the hair and again carefully blending into the slightly longer hair above.

Looked neat and tidy and no just skinned look going into full hair step.  It does take a while to do nicely - about 10 mins a leg.  You can do it in a couple of mins but it will not be neat - just go from bottom up against hair.  Again remove the really long stuff first.

Then after x-rays waited for his glory to come back.

On a section C, again I cut with sissors all the long hair and did the same with clippers as I did on Cairo, but then used a clippersharp comb to blend in so well so he was turned from a native into a SHP again with no lines whatsoever.

Legs should be 100% dry and mud free - just as you would for a body clip.


----------

